# Visa process...



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am from India, and my nationality do not qualify for visa on arrival and I should have a sponsor to visit UAE. I would like to visit Dubai for job hunt and want to stay there for 90 days. I have relatives(but not immediate like parents, brother) and friend(whose salary is less than 10,000aed) in UAE and they both cannot sponsor me. I don't like to have sponsorship from Hotels and Tourist companies because they want us to book hotel(as I will be staying with my friend or relative) and agents here are charging nearly 550 aed more.
My main objective is to get a 30+30+30 or 60+30 or 90 days visit visa so that I can stay there long and search for job easily.

1.My concern is can airlines like emirates, etihad etc, sponser me a sum of 90 days visit visa if I fly with their airline? If not, what's the best alternative?

2.I know its permissible to hunt/search for job while on visit visa(shor/long term), I would like to know is the same applies on Tourist visa(i.e., is it legal to hunt a job on Tourist visa too)?


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

imran536 said:


> 1.My concern is can airlines like emirates, etihad etc, sponser me a sum of 90 days visit visa if I fly with their airline? If not, what's the best alternative?
> 
> Why not email / call the airlines/agents/travel agencies and ask them ?
> 
> ...


Hope that helps


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Hope that helps


Thanks for the info.

I already visited the emirate, etihad website and could not able to understand correctly for how many days(maximum) they can sponsor the visit visa, so came here and posted my question hoping I may get an answer from the person who experienced this, anyway will go the branch office and contact them.

I believe you didn't understand my second question. I know this "Looking for a job while on a visit visa is not an issue. The problem is working while on a visit visa" What I want to know is it same for tourist visa? Mean, "Looking for a job while on a Tourist visa is not an issue. The problem is working while on a Tourist visa"


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

visit visa = tourist visa. same thing.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

and as stated here on Emirates website: UAE Visas | Visa & Passport Information | Emirates United Arab Emirates you can obtain a visit visa through them for up to 30 days.

i would imagine that Etihad will be the same. you may be able to arrange a longer visa through an agency but as you said they will charge you for the service. as a canadian we had to go through that for sometime until recently. 550 aed is cheap compared to what we had to pay!


----------



## yvrpinoy (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi SammyLou,

I have a related question. I know recently that Canadians can get a visa upon arrival good for 30 days and that I can also extend this for another 30 days without exiting by going to a "government office" (can't remember right now the name).

Would you know after this 30 day extension (1st extension) if I can still extend it (2nd extension) for another 30 days without doing a visa run  meaning I can do it through the "government office" while in Dubai?

Thank you.



sammylou said:


> and as stated here on Emirates website: UAE Visas | Visa & Passport Information | Emirates United Arab Emirates you can obtain a visit visa through them for up to 30 days.
> 
> i would imagine that Etihad will be the same. you may be able to arrange a longer visa through an agency but as you said they will charge you for the service. as a canadian we had to go through that for sometime until recently. 550 aed is cheap compared to what we had to pay!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

yvrpinoy said:


> Hi SammyLou,
> 
> I have a related question. I know recently that Canadians can get a visa upon arrival good for 30 days and that I can also extend this for another 30 days without exiting by going to a "government office" (can't remember right now the name).
> 
> ...


sorry, i don't know the answer to that. i know previously, when one had to get the advance visa it was possible to extend it for an additional 30 days by using an agency i'm not sure that's the case anymore. my gut tells me we are now in the same boat as any other country that can acquire the 30 visa on arrival and that to renew we would need to do a visa run.

if you need info on that there is a sticky thread all about visa runs. i don't know about that personally as i have residency and so do any of the few canadian friends i have [we aren't a big group out here!].

hopefully someone else can speak more definitively to your question but you may have to do more digging and make some phone calls.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

just to add, try posting your question on the visa run thread. you may find another canadian who has recent experience!


----------



## lightofyourlife (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Imran,

Under travel agency SATA: Long Term Visa Valid for 90 Days (Non Extendable) 

Visa Fee for male: AED 1,660 + Medical Insurance 

Security Deposit : AED 2,000 (Refundable)

Ticket Advance : AED 700

( Only for Male Friends & Relatives )

FOR AIRLINE check this link: Emirates Visas Services | Visa & Passport Information | Essential Information | Emirates


----------



## lightofyourlife (Sep 4, 2013)

FROM AIR ARABIA: 

Sharjah immigration 90 days long term visa for Immediate Family Members , Friends & relatives. (Applicable for Gents only). 

Minimum Salary of AED 5,000/- 
Passport copy & residence visa with minimum of 3 months validity 
Last 3 month bank statement stamped by the bank OR Latest Salary certificate + tenancy contract with minimum 3 month validity 
2 clear visitor passport copy with minimum validity of six months 
2 photographs of visitor with white background 
Cash Deposit of Aed 2500/- is required for each visitor 
Supporting Documents: Proof of relation – copy of Marriage / Birth certificate , translated to English or Arabic and attested from ministry of UAE.


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

sammylou said:


> and as stated here on Emirates website: UAE Visas | Visa & Passport Information | Emirates United Arab Emirates you can obtain a visit visa through them for up to 30 days.
> 
> i would imagine that Etihad will be the same. you may be able to arrange a longer visa through an agency but as you said they will charge you for the service. as a canadian we had to go through that for sometime until recently. 550 aed is cheap compared to what we had to pay!


I have contacted them and they said visa is for 30 days and can be extended for more 30 days, Etihad also has the same service.

Thanks


----------



## imran536 (Aug 18, 2013)

lightofyourlife said:


> FROM AIR ARABIA:
> 
> Sharjah immigration 90 days long term visa for Immediate Family Members , Friends & relatives. (Applicable for Gents only).
> 
> ...


Thanks very much... what to show for proof of relation for friend/relative (I guess Notary?)


----------

